# All dialects: Don't want to be any trouble



## dakaplo

Hi,

I was talking with a friend in Morocco who I'll be visiting, and they asked, "maghadich tgalsso m3ana?" (You're not going to stay with us?) I want to respond that we were planning to stay in a hotel because _we don't want to be any trouble_ or _we don't want to impose_.

How would you say this in Arabic? For this particular case, I'd like to know how to say it in Moroccan Darija, but in general, I'd like to know how to say it in other dialects as well.

Thanks!


----------



## apricots

No idea about Darija but in PA:

biddiish 'aghallibku بديش اغلبكو


----------



## AndyRoo

My Moroccan dictionary says:
_ana ma baghish nbessel 3lik_


----------



## analeeh

In Syrian:

ما بدي عزبكون
I don't want to bother you/cause you trouble 

Or I think:

ما بدي تقل عليكون
I don't want to impose


----------



## dakaplo

Thanks for the responses!



AndyRoo said:


> My Moroccan dictionary says:
> _ana ma baghish nbessel 3lik_


Is that نبسّل or نبصّل ?



analeeh said:


> In Syrian:
> ما بدي عزبكون
> I don't want to bother you/cause you trouble


Is there a shadda on the ز there?


analeeh said:


> ما بدي تقل عليكون
> I don't want to impose


What is the tashkil on تقل? What verb is that?


----------



## AndyRoo

dakaplo said:


> Is that نبسّل or نبصّل ?



It's a س.


----------



## dakaplo

AndyRoo said:


> It's a س.


Got it, so nothing to do with onions


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

You can also say
ما نبغوا نزعجوكم/نبسلوا عليكم
ما نبغوش نزعجوكم/نبسلوا عليكم

Or you can use the past, ما بغينا(ش)

Which means "We don't want to disturb you".

And بسل (with shadda on the س) has nothing to do with onions (بصل)  it means "to annoy".


----------



## analeeh

yeah, it's _3azzib-kon_ 'for me to bother you' and _ta22el 3aleek_ 'for me to be heavy on you'.


----------



## dakaplo

Hemza said:


> And بسل (with shadda on the س) has nothing to do with onions (بصل)  it means "to annoy".



Thanks! I think I remember kids calling each other باسل as some kind of insult, which I was never sure what it meant - is that related to the verb بسّل ?


----------



## Hemza

Exactly but it means "annoying kid" and it is not an insult.


----------



## dakaplo

Ah, thank you! I never figured out exactly what it meant, so that clears it up! Insult was not quite the right word, but it's not a complement either 

Do the words mentioned from the other dialects (غلّب and عذّب) also work in this context in Moroccan? Or is it best to stick with نزعجك or نبسّل عليك ?


----------



## djara

In Tunisian, 
ما نحبّوش نقلقوكم
maa n7ibbuush n9al9uukum
None of the verbs used in previous posts would work in TA but most would be understood


----------



## Hemza

dakaplo said:


> Do the words mentioned from the other dialects (غلّب and عذّب) also work in this context in Moroccan? Or is it best to stick with نزعجك or نبسّل عليك ?



It would be understood but as djara said yet it wouldn't be used in such context. Also, نقلقوكم (same pronunciation as in Tunisian) works and is used by some people.


----------



## cherine

In Egyptian Arabic, we say مش عايزين نِتَقِّل عليكو mesh/mosh 3ayziin neta22el 3aleeko (literally: we don't want to put weight on you= we don't want to impose).
Some also say مش عايزين نِزْعِجْكو we don't want to bother you.


----------



## Zoghbi

The verbs that I know are شقّى نوّى.


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> biddiish 'aghallibku بديش اغلبكو


 Also, for "I don't want," ما بدي (_mā biddi_) or ما بديش (_mabiddīš_), and for the second person plural pronoun: أغلبكم (_aġallibkom_) or أغلبكن (_aġallibkom_).

And of course, for "*We* don't want to impose":

بدناش / ما بدنا / ما بدناش نغلبكو/نغلبكم/نغلبكن


----------



## fenakhay

dakaplo said:


> Do the words mentioned from the other dialects (غلّب and عذّب) also work in this context in Moroccan? Or is it best to stick with نزعجك or نبسّل عليك ?





Hemza said:


> It would be understood but as djara said yet it wouldn't be used in such context. Also, نقلقوكم (same pronunciation as in Tunisian) works and is used by some people.



Some also use عدّب: ما بغيناش نعدبوكم (ma bghīnāshi n3addbūkum).

There is also تقّل: ما بغيناش نتقلوا عليكم (ma bghīnāshi ntaqqlu 3līkum).


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraqi Arabic it’s: ما اريد اسوي زحمة عليكم.


----------

